# Question about sizing on Giant MCR Roadbike



## Bluebatmobile (Jan 15, 2005)

Anyone know if they made these in more than one size? I heard they made them in one size only.

Bat


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

*that's right. One size only.*

1234555



Bluebatmobile said:


> Anyone know if they made these in more than one size? I heard they made them in one size only.
> 
> Bat


----------



## Bluebatmobile (Jan 15, 2005)

thanks .

Bat


----------

